# john deere1130se



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

just picked up a jd 1130se the other day, what a beast.(manufacture date aug. 2009) cast iron gear case, briggs snow max engine, 2 settings heated grips,electric chute, 4 blade impeller this thing turns pretty easy for a biggie.i spent almost 2 months research before i bought it. no simplicity dealer, 50 miles back and forth to a ariens dealer, honda to much$$. major brand single stage is ok but did not get one because of eod presents, why spend close to a grand for a single stage and have to hand shovel what the city leaves you.might as well spend the extra 500.00. and blower the whole drive. i grabbed the bucket on a lot of machines and wiggle back and forth at the auger shaft and ther is a lot of end play grab the deere and it is solid.good welds, heavy metal.maybe jd dont make their own blowers, but it still servicable at the dealer for 2 years


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

You're right Larry. I purchased a John Deere 1130 in early November for the same reasons. It appears to be a well built machine. I replaced a John Deere 826 that I bought new 26 years ago and had many years of trouble-free operation from it. Last season was tough, the old girl was just plain tired out. I'm good for several years now!


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

did you have issues with setting skid shoes and scraper blade? im trying to set the blade down close to pavement as possible so i dont leave snow behind (similar to single stage rubber paddles)hard to find level concrete on my drive . went to see if i could find plastic shoes for skids they really scratch the drive up, but then again the drive is dry so i hope when it snows it wont scratch as bad.good luck and hold on. hey my uncle lives in newbergh n.y. are u close.


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

I have part black top and part gravel driveway. I used a piece of 1/4" plywood under the scraper edge and lowered the shoes to the concrete floor in my garage. I'll use it a couple of times and then adjust it closer once I get a base on the gravel part of my driveway. The sidewalk in fromt of my house is slightly uneven and I want the blower to ride on the skids. I wore the scraper edge on my old 826 when it would occasionally catch on the edge of the sidewalk seams. When the 826 got older I just used it and didn't make the adjustments that were needed. Hey, I got 26 years out of it doing 2 properties.
I live in Rome NY, about 90 miles west of Albany and slightly north of I-90. Newburgh is about 3 hours away. We pass through Newburgh when we travel to Toms River, NJ to visit some of our family.


----------



## briggsguy17 (Nov 20, 2009)

larrylaverne;879066 said:


> maybe jd don't make their own blowers, but it still serviceable at the dealer for 2 years


You are correct,JD does not make their own blowers. They are re-badged "other" brands. I have been out of the biz for awhile but I would bet that they are made by Ariens or Simplicity, in my opinion they are the only two makers of professional grade snow blowers, anything else is just a toy. Maybe you could post some photos or vids of it in action?


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

I can help you out I bought one of these units in Jan09 from lowes ,first off they are made by simplicity and they will blow snow like nobodys business great blowing distance ,the briggs power is great,now there are a few updates that have been done to these units you should check to see there was a drive issue with the one I had ,I returned mine b4 the 30 days back to lowes and bought something else but from what i hear they have fixed the slipping drive issue ,I would check your units to make shure it has behind the belt cover no opening there is a seal kit that was forgotten on a bunch of units and this caused slipping and the unit would stop moving water was getting on the drive disk,long story short just check your units belt covers and make shure you should not be able to put your fingers in the housing from behind with the new seal kit.. Dont want you to be pissed first time out with unit and have it start slipping on you.


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

I bought mine from a local dealer not a Box store. If it slips, he'll have to fix it! That's what a warranty is for!


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

Larry, we got about 5" of wet snow over night. The 1130 ate it up like a prime rib dinner, no effort at all, not even where the plow dumped in at the end of my driveway. This thing is a beast, we made a good choice!


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

hey john,im sure glade to know the jd1130 will work out nice. we only had 1 inch of wet snow (south of chicago)so i only made about 2 passes on the apron, but that 2 minuite looked promising.my jd 1130 was in the shop twice in last 4 days, 1st time, no gas cap gasket (would not stay running) 2nd time, r1 went out (r2 worked)dealer adjusted linkage at bottom of shifter rod.works good now. dealer told me he sold another 1130 and r1 went out on that one also.keep that in mind.


----------



## briggsguy17 (Nov 20, 2009)

larrylaverne;896539 said:


> hey john,im sure glade to know the jd1130 will work out nice. we only had 1 inch of wet snow (south of chicago)so i only made about 2 passes on the apron, but that 2 minuite looked promising.my jd 1130 was in the shop twice in last 4 days, 1st time, no gas cap gasket (would not stay running) 2nd time, r1 went out (r2 worked)dealer adjusted linkage at bottom of shifter rod.works good now. dealer told me he sold another 1130 and r1 went out on that one also.keep that in mind.


Sounds like the dealer is not doing the proper pre-delivery setup on these. That is suppose to one of the advantages of buying from a dealer. Linkage adjustment is like the first step.


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

briggsguy, in the few weeks that i had the blower, while running around on dry pavement (getting used to it)i had r1 and all the rest of the speeds its just that after that 1st tme out for the 2 min. or so doing the apron, is when i lost r1. i was carefull didnt bump or hit nothing. maybe just the lock nut was not tight enough (my guess) what an exp.i had trying to stop a 260# blower coming down the truck ramps freewheeling


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

Larry, how's the Deere treating you? We're having a very easy winter here in upstate New York. Not much snow in nearly a month. Maybe we'll get a storm yet so I can give mine a real workout!


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

hey john, just got done with a few drives with the deere after a long dry spell like you guys had. really ran good only about 4"now more snow coming later today.then i can finish the rest of the drives.i only have about 10 hrs. or so on it and theskid shoes(1/2) are paper thin already that surprised me.i went and got some 1/4"x3/4" flat steel and going to fab some bottoms to the existing shoes.i also want to find out about tapping into the existing headlight harness and add another light (duals) but im not sure if the system will handle it because of the power chute already powered. i dont want to overload the system.im going to try and get some pics todayand throw them on here but that is really going to test my computer illiteracy lol.gotta go now later. "let er blow high like a bird up in the sky"


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

I have about 5-6 hours on mine. I have noticed quite a bit of friction with the skids. I haven't noticed that much wear, but I haven't looked at them good either. I wondered if a pair of wheels similar to those on a roller blade could be mounted on to the skid. If enough of the bottom of the skid was cut out to allow maybe 1/4" of the wheel to extend below the skid and roll rather than slide. I don't know if would work but I'm thinking about trying it. We're supposed to get 2 - 4 inches tomorrow, maybe I'll get to use it.


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

john,sounds like a plan, the width of the roller wheel is real close to the width of the skid shoe. things to consider 1)easy adjustment when blowing gravel to pavement.... i did a new call in yesterday and the side of the garage was a combo of dirt grass rocks. i didnt have my tools with me to adjust up the bar and shoes i just lifted the front end up slightly. good thing for steel chutes,few rocks were coming out like bullits. 2)will the plastic wheel/hub/tire hold up in the frigid cold and not crack.i dunno it might.i like the ease of handling idea. yesterday we had about 6" total. gonna do a final detail today.later


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Post a pic, sounds like a great peace of equitment, Do you use it commercially??? or just for home use. I have a 09 ariens pro 28 used for commercial applications, works great but sounds like the jd is a touch better, ex has better motor , you have the brigs and stratt sno max series engine ariens uses the snow series...


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

hey vt been on the computer for over an hour trying to get this picture thing working and its really starting to........... :realmad i'll get it eventually though.i dont do lots just resi drives. ariens is a good blower. i would have bought one if the dealer had not been 50 mile trip. jdeere is pretty heavy duty.but you can only get the max in 1130 and 1332.the rest is snow series. later, going back to this picture stuff


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

I hear yea Larry, I got the ariens because the dealer is near me also. I use it only for commercial have never used it for residental. I wanted the honda but the ariens was like 2k and the similar spec honda was 800 more. I keep the ariens at a building I own and maintain. I use it for the sidewalks and then I knock down snowbanks to keep all the parking open. LOL about the picture s im in the same boat, I always have a prob. getting them to fit...


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

hey vt im gettin close to posting a pic some fit some dont same camera it'll be in pic section


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

sounds good larry....


----------

